# Pressurized CO2 for 125G



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm going to get a CO2 tank and regulator from a beverage distributor. What size tank should I get for a 125 gallon tank? Does the regulator really matter? What diffuser should I get for a 125 gallon tank? What do I really need to know? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Get as large a CO2 tank as you can fit under/next to the tank stand (or afford to purchase). I use a 10lb on my 125 and would prefer a 20, but it is just a bit too tall for my stand and I can't set it outside the stand due to my kiddos. The 10lb is 21" and the 20lbis 27.5" (give or take).

Get a *quality* regulator. Beer keg regulators are good for the price, but most of what you'll find are single-stage. The best regulator I ever purchased was on ebay. It's a used 2-stage that I got for $40. Most any regulator will be fine, but you can't beat a 2-stage, especially when you can get them used for cheap. Of coarse, doing that also involves some research on good brands, making sure it's CO2 ready (as opposed to other gases) and how to put the fittings on. And don't fudge on the needle-valve. A good needle-valve is worth its weight in gold.

You get great diffusion from an in-line reactor, but only if your canister filter has enough flow (GPH) to dissolve the CO2 tha tyou pump into it. If you canister is not pushing at least 350 gph, (or if you don't use a canister filter) I'd recommend either a glass/ceramic diffusor (2 of them, placed at opposite ends of the tank) or one of those "atomizers". But if you are on a real tight budget, you can cram the end of your CO2 tubing into a powerhead or filter intake and it will work.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you! Ill definitely get as big of a tank that will fit underneath and a 2 stage regulator. I have a fluval fx5 canister filter and also a wet-dry overflow. Can I plug the line into my fx5 somehow? Or should I really just get a diffuser? I don't want to short myself. Do co2 tanks all accept the same size (thread) regulators? Could you possibly recommend a quality needle valve? I am very excited to go pressurized!


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Your best bet is to use an inline reactor on the return line from your canister filter. People buy them, but you can build them for cheap. 2 options are a Rex Griggs style (search and you should find plenty) or a Cerges style reactor (again, search and you will find). I set up a Cerges style and couldn't be happier. I ended up using a plastic water filter housing as the reactor body. It works perfectly. If you search under my username you will find a post where I am trying to sell an extra filter housing but also a link to a thread on plantedtank.net that discusses the Cerges style reactor. FYI you can get these filter housings at the hardware store for around $20.

As for the regulator, you will need to get a CGA 320 fitting on the regulator to thread onto the CO2 tank.

As for needle valves, the ultimate seems to be the Ideal needle valve but it will cost you a good penny at around $100. I found another high quality needle valve made by Swagelok that I am very happy with. I found it on Ebay for about $30 and is very high quality. Again, search under my username and you should find some posts in the Equipment forum on the needle valve I used and the parts I used to set it up. This should get you in the right direction using high quality parts that won't break the bank.



MrJeff said:


> Thank you! Ill definitely get as big of a tank that will fit underneath and a 2 stage regulator. I have a fluval fx5 canister filter and also a wet-dry overflow. Can I plug the line into my fx5 somehow? Or should I really just get a diffuser? I don't want to short myself. Do co2 tanks all accept the same size (thread) regulators? Could you possibly recommend a quality needle valve? I am very excited to go pressurized!


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys rock!! Thanks a million!


farrenator said:


> search under my username and you should find some posts in the Equipment forum on the needle valve I used and the parts I used to set it up. This should get you in the right direction using high quality parts that won't break the bank.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

http://images.craigslist.org/3k03o93l05Z35X55R4b4qb906ddb3b2bb19f3.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/3k23pb3l45O15T15R0b4qf88e70e71cf91ef5.jpg
will this work?


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Those look like single stage regulators that are used in the beverage industry. Will they work? Yes, if you can adjust the output pressure to something reasonble like 20-30 psi. But you are dealing with a single stage regulator and it doesn't come with the solenoid so you will have to source that seperately. If you decide you are going to go with a single stage regulator I would look around for an Azoo regulator. These come with the solenoid and I have seen them go for around $60-70, possibly cheaper if you can get one used. This is what I currently have. For those people who say that you can't adjust the output of the Azoo regulator, I have no idea what they are talking about. I can adjust mine just fine. It is currently set at 20 psi output pressure.

I am pretty new to the CO2 game but I have done plenty of research and I am comfortable with my setup I will keep it until I can find an affordable 2 stage regulator.



MrJeff said:


> http://images.craigslist.org/3k03o93l05Z35X55R4b4qb906ddb3b2bb19f3.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/3k23pb3l45O15T15R0b4qf88e70e71cf91ef5.jpg
> will this work?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Those are single stage, dont get them

Go to ebay and get an Airgas 2 stage. You want Y12-244B/D. Y11 is single stage.

Make an offer


----------

